# Lily at the water park



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that's worth a trip to Florida next year!!

figured if I won a BIG lottery I'd rent a water park for a big dog play day - so you lived my dream!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

That looks like a blast! Very cool of the waterpark to let the dogs go and play!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great. My guys would have loved to join them. Loved the pictures.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh my god, what an AWESOME idea! I'm so jealous of you and your dog, that must have been loads of fun.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh how fun!


----------



## Aditya (Oct 25, 2009)

amazing pictures!! thanks a lot for sharing.
third pic is so funny! scooting along full speed in the water


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Now that looks like a good time. There is early morning ice in the puddles here. Im still waiting for Riley's first snowfall.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Is that Quiet Water?
I live right next to it but didn't go this time,cos Priska died!.
Where do you live?.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

boy does that look like a blast!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, I am so jealous! We have one like that here in St Pete, but they would never allow dogs.


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

golden&hovawart said:


> Is that Quiet Water?
> I live right next to it but didn't go this time,cos Priska died!.
> Where do you live?.


 
Yes, that is Quiet Water park. I live in Coconut Creek. 

Sorry to hear about your Priska.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Those were great pictures and it looked like so much fun! Our water parks should do that.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Renee R said:


> Yes, that is Quiet Water park. I live in Coconut Creek.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Priska.


We live pretty close to eachother!.
I'm in Boca-Raton!.
We should meet!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that just looks like SOO much fun! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

We are in NY and lucky to find a regular dirt dog park, nevermind something like this. My doggies would LOVE this. Sooooo jealous....


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

Loved the pictures, what a progressive water park to let the dogs have a weekend of fun!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow...those dogs were having a blast! Thanks for sharing and making us all jealous


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus got to go to the water park back in September when they were closing, and it was a ton of fun! Looks like Lily enjoyed herself too. I'm telling you, if someone started a water park just for dogs, they'd be rich!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Renee R said:


> Yes, that is Quiet Water park. I live in Coconut Creek.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Priska.


Renee, I am in central FL and would love to visit this park! Do they only have one weekend a year where they let dogs come?


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

awww that looks like so much fun!! great pictures!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That looks like so much fun. Lily is having a blast and I love the picture of her sticking her tongue out.


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

jenlaur said:


> Renee, I am in central FL and would love to visit this park! Do they only have one weekend a year where they let dogs come?


 
Here is some info
http://www.broward.org/parks/qwsplash09.htm
Lily actually made it on the Broward Parks website, her pic is on the 2nd row in the middle. 



http://www.broward.org/parks/petsevents.htm
This is a link for the events coming up this weekend Nov 14th-15th, and also for Nov 21st-22nd.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

golden&hovawart said:


> We live pretty close to eachother!.
> I'm in Boca-Raton!.
> We should meet!.


Hey that's where Marley is from (Marley & Me book/movie)  



omg that looks like SO much FUN for the dogs!! Molson would lose his marbles if he saw that park! Great pics


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

That's such an awesome thing for the park to do! I love those pics and I'm so jealous!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW - that looks amazing!! Those dogs are so happy!!!

And is that a HUSKY I see enjoying the water with the other dogs?? The excitement must have been infectious, as that is not something you see everyday!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Renee R said:


> Here is some info
> http://www.broward.org/parks/qwsplash09.htm
> Lily actually made it on the Broward Parks website, her pic is on the 2nd row in the middle.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

That looks like so much fun!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

That is an awesome idea!! I really wish we had something like that around here. One of our dog parks is in the same area as a "water park" but it's NOTHING like that! It's a wave pool and some water slides.
It's boring out here 

If I had the money i'd buy all kinds of land and have a normal nice water park like that with a doggy one next to it then a normal dog park.. That would be heaven!!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

awesome pictures! They apparently do that here too. But Luck was neutered that week! 

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Looks like Lily (which I love that name btw) had an awesome time!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

OMG! How fun! I would love to see Molly running around in that park! great pics!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That's awesome!! Finn would be so jealous.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

I am so jealous. That would be so much fun. In my town on the last weekend before cleaning they would open the gigantic pool for the dogs to swim. By the time I felt Hudson could go they stopped doing it . What great pictures and a great time. I might be coming to Florida with Hudson next year!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

What a great thing for them to do.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a Great Day! Tailer would have Loved It! There is one of those about an hour away from us...maybe I should check them out, maybe they do the same thing before they close....Cool Idea! Oakly n Caue...wanna come too if they are opened for Fur Dawgs!?!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

how cool is that - a waterpark for doggies. And I love your notion of "winter"  (today in Alaska: minus 10 degrees)


----------

